# islam, religion of peace? (Graphic) And Libs want more of this in the US?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The libs want this to come to America? islamists are the most anti-women and children animals on earth. Get ready people, get prepared.

VIDEO: Afghan Woman Barbarically Lynched After Being Falsely Accused of Burning Quran


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Right and these are the folks that our great and wonderous leader wants to bring to the US


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

and yet there was a muslim dating ad at the top of the thread. Muslim Matrimonials at Muslima.com?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> and yet there was a muslim dating ad at the top of the thread. Muslim Matrimonials at Muslima.com?


Rumor has it you can stop the ads if you quit buying goats on line.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> and yet there was a muslim dating ad at the top of the thread. Muslim Matrimonials at Muslima.com?


Use Adblock Plus


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Cowboys and Muzzlehms coming soon!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

These people are so hate-filled, it's hard for me to understand it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

A big ol' family squabble (deceit, sex, jealousy) with huge worldwide repercussions. The catalyst is Ishmael, father of the Arabs.

Almost reminds me of some of my own family.



> Genesis 16:3 And Sarai Abram's wife took Hagar her maid the Egyptian, after Abram had dwelt ten years in the land of Canaan, and gave her to her husband Abram to be his wife. 4 And he went in unto Hagar, and she conceived: and when she saw that she had conceived, her mistress was despised in her eyes.
> 
> 11 And the angel of the Lord said unto her, Behold, thou art with child and shalt bear a son, and shalt call his name Ishmael; because the Lord hath heard thy affliction. 12 And he will be a wild man; his hand will be against every man, and every man's hand against him; and he shall dwell in the presence of all his brethren.


I didn't use to fully understand how things would get so bad until I first saw the Jerry Springer Show. Then I thought to myself; yep, it's possible.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Animals. All over a book! We will be seeing this crap in our streets soon enough. When do we say enough is enough!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Hard video to watch, if I hadn't seen it I would not believe such disregard for human life!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The followers of islam, a Gep-Political Ideology of World Domination, have long abused women and children. The mainstream media is complicit for some reason, and attempts to cover it up to follow the "agenda". 

It is beyond me that so called Women's and Children's groups do not speak out against these animals, the silent hypocracy is deafening among the libtards.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm barely knuckle deep into Glenn Beck's book, "It IS About Islam" and based on what I read so far it is fantastic.
http://www.amazon.com/It-IS-About-Islam-Caliphate/dp/1501126121

I'd say it should be required High School reading but then again we know that will never happen.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Calling them animals is being too "kind". What other species kills its own with no regard?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Calling them animals is being too "kind". What other species kills its own with no regard?


 Calling Muslims animals is offensive to animals everywhere.


----------



## zakamak41 (Jan 17, 2016)

Islam is the religion for peace but the most people are not listening to the quran if you see a woman has the same rights as a man it is in the quran and that sort of stuff its a peacefull religion


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

zakamak41 said:


> Islam is the religion for peace but the most people are not listening to the quran if you see a woman has the same rights as a man it is in the quran and that sort of stuff its a peacefull religion


There were 452 terrorist attacks committed in the world in 2015. 450 of them were committed by self-described muslims. It sure sounds like a religion of peace to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Calling them animals is being too "kind". What other species kills its own with no regard?


Wolves, but that is another topic.

I don't call them animals. Animals are animals, and they are driven by the hard wiring of God.

People who do such vile and wicked things are people I call monsters. They were born human, but became something other than what they once were.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess I spoke too soon. Male lions kill the offspring they did not sire.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

And this is what's running our country ? A war here in the states is not far off . So stock up ,,,,,,,,,,,, and lock and load .


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know what to say. This makes me angry on many levels and then to think the leader of my country thinks they are ok and we should pay to have 25 thousand of them brought in. On my dollar. So they can do this here........it's disgusting beyond measure.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

zakamak41 said:


> Islam is the religion for peace but the most people are not listening to the quran if you see a woman has the same rights as a man it is in the quran and that sort of stuff its a peacefull religion


Have you actually read the Quran?


----------



## zakamak41 (Jan 17, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> Have you actually read the Quran?


Yes i did cuz i am a moslim and i know me religion


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

zakamak41 said:


> Islam is the religion for peace but the most people are not listening to the quran if you see a woman has the same rights as a man it is in the quran and that sort of stuff its a peacefull religion


islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of 2 groups of follower; Those that want to convert you and Those that want to kill you.

Those islamists who want to convert you are willing to fund those who want to kill you.

Period, end of story. The facts are out there to back this up.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

zakamak41 said:


> Islam is the religion for peace but the most people are not listening to the quran if you see a woman has the same rights as a man it is in the quran and that sort of stuff its a peacefull religion


hogwash


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

zakamak41 said:


> Islam is the religion for peace but the most people are not listening to the quran if you see a woman has the same rights as a man it is in the quran and that sort of stuff its a peacefull religion


I've read a good bit of the Quran. Maybe more than I've read in the Christian Bible (still haven't gone cover to cover). And I'm going to call hara' on that. If you want me to believe women have the same rights as men, I'm going to need some references. Please quote the Sera for me.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Moderate?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

zakamak41 said:


> Yes i did cuz i am a moslim and i know me religion


Then what is this all about? 
PS: I have two of them and have also read them.


----------

